# Share Trade Tracker



## Zel99 (19 May 2020)

Hey guys,
Recently I've seen the share trade tracker excel sheet go around asf. I was wondering if it was worth to get? I'm only a beginner and my capital is pretty low so I'd feel like the plan would take alot of my earnings.

Thanks!


----------



## Lone Wolf (19 May 2020)

It's difficult to recommend or not as it depends on what your situation is. What level of reporting you're looking for. Whether you have multiple systems or just one. How frequently you trade. And yes, the amount of capital you have. 

If you're a member of "The Chartist" you get access to Share Trade Tracker for free.

There might be similar tools for free depending on your needs. Sharesight is what CMC markets direct their clients to for reporting. Sharesight is good, but the free plan is limited to 10 holdings. $20/mo for 20 holdings and $31/mo unlimited.

You can create your own spreadsheet to record all the information you really need. Depending on your Excel skills it may not have as many features or look as good, but if you have limited funds it'll do the job. The free spreadsheets section at the Share Trade Tracker website even has a free sample workbook that will scrape the current prices from the free Yahoo data source if you wanted to keep current prices up to date to track P&L.

Maybe just give the trial a go and have a think about how much of the detail you need?


----------



## Skate (20 May 2020)

Lone Wolf said:


> It's difficult to recommend or not as it depends on what your situation is. What level of reporting you're looking for. Whether you have multiple systems or just one. How frequently you trade. And yes, the amount of capital you have. Maybe just give the trial a go and have a think about how much of the detail you need?




*Disclaimer*
@Zel99, I have an involvement with Share trade Tracker

*Share Trade Trackers offers a "Free 15 Day Trial" with No Payment or Credit Card required. *
https://xlautomation.com.au/excel-spreadsheets/buy/share-trade-tracker-free-trial

*Screen captures*
I use "Share Trade Tracker" as my portfolio manager, a program I couldn't live without. The reports displayed in the "Dump it here" thread are generated using "Share Trade Tracker".

Skate.


----------



## qldfrog (20 May 2020)

Interesting, as i got involved in share trading incrementally, built an excel spreadsheet and grew from that.
My broker issues an end of day report that i cut and paste in a data sheet, which is used itself to populate my various systems and independent trading portfolios, past sales etc
Used heavily at tax time so critical
Usually ok but tedious and i experienced last week an excel issue which was slowing down any refresh on the 2.5meg file.
Spent 2 days tracking the issues
I do see advantages for a newcomer not to have to go thru that


----------



## Skate (20 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> Interesting, as i got involved in share trading incrementally, built an excel spreadsheet and grew from that.
> My broker issues an end of day report that i cut and paste in a data sheet, which is used itself to populate my various systems and independent trading portfolios, past sales etc
> Used heavily at tax time so critical
> Usually ok but tedious and i experienced last week an excel issue which was slowing down any refresh on the 2.5meg file.
> ...




*Disclaimer*
I have an involvement with Share trade Tracker

*Question*
@qldfrog, If I was able to organise a specific trial version for ASF members making Share Trade Tracker available for 180 days (6 months) free of change would you take advantage of that offer?

*Other ASF members*
If Share Trade Tracker was made available to all ASF members for 180 days (6 months) free use would members take up the offer giving ample time to evaluate the program? 

*Share Trade Tracker *
STT has "free Yahoo Data for updates" & with the latest release version integrates with Norgate Data (a paid subscription service) as well as others.

Let me know if it's worthy to organise.

Skate.


----------



## qldfrog (20 May 2020)

As my spreadsheet is getting enormous and complex, why not?
To at least be informed of the functionality but I will always be reluctant to release control, especially any of the subscription style services.
My spreadsheet currently manages the whole of assets:rental properties, super, 3 BD and 2 comsec trading accounts , 4 trading systems (inc yours) and is backed up in the clouds regularly, where it can be open if i want to from my phone or any internet cafe.
Do not bother just for me, but if many are interested and available, I will definitively evaluate it


----------



## Skate (20 May 2020)

qldfrog said:


> As my spreadsheet is getting enormous and complex, why not?
> To at least be informed of the functionality but I will always be reluctant to release control, especially any of the subscription style services.
> My spreadsheet currently manages the whole of assets:rental properties, super, 3 BD and 2 comsec trading accounts , 4 trading systems (inc yours) and is backed up in the clouds regularly, where it can be open if i want to from my phone or any internet cafe.
> Do not bother just for me, but if many are interested and available, I will definitively evaluate it




@qldfrog,  Share Trade Tracker is customisable by adding extra worksheets to the workbook, meaning it can handle all that you have mentioned & more. I use Share Trade Tracker from the cloud so it's synchronised with whatever computer I'm using. Also entering data from any computer is a breeze. I also run multiple trading portfolios with Share Trade Tracker that is able to generate reports individually or combined. Also, the Dashboard populates to reflect the changes when selecting a different portfolio. Imputation Credits & Dividend entry alone saves time, not to mention all the relevant information can be sent to your accountant (if you have one) 

Let's see if there is any interest...

Skate.


----------



## Warr87 (20 May 2020)

I'd probably give it a go for a 6month trial.


----------



## Austwide (20 May 2020)

While I think my excel SS covers my needs which are fairly basic, STT could open me to features that I haven't thought of and may prove to be useful. 
A 6 month trial would be worth a try to really see what it does, as I see it, a 15 day one isn't enough time to learn how to use it, what it can do and if its a benefit to me.


----------



## Movendi (20 May 2020)

I'd give it a go.


----------



## peter2 (20 May 2020)

I'm prepared to have a look over a six month trial period. I wouldn't be bothered looking at software with only a 15 day trial. 

I'd like to know before the trial if the xls can group trades in one stock code. Sometimes I'll buy an initial parcel, then add, then sell 1/2, add more and then finally sell all. I call this a "campaign" and like to see the overall profit compared to the initial risk. I treat this as one "trade" in the stock. Subsequent trades in the same stock code are different campaigns and are not to be grouped. 

Can it calculate results in R multiples for those of us who use fixed fractional position sizing models?

Is it possible to enter coded comments re the initial setup that can then be collated and analysed separately from other setups ? I like to see my stats for the break-out setups, reversal setups and pull-back setups individually. This would be similar to using different systems perhaps?

Can I copy a list of trades from one sheet to another and then apply a different exit strategy to see if there's improved financial performance? 

Can I add coded comments when I review each trade (or campaign) so that I can analyse what I'm good at and what needs work? Am I taking profits too early, too late? Am I applying good risk control? What's my worst mistake?  I want to monitor my performance as well as the financial performance. 

Can it handle cfd positions with various leverage? CFD interest charges, misc fees. Broker fees, data subscription fees,

I assume it can handle multiple broker accounts, but can it collate the transactions for all broker accounts into one (by date)? 

I suppose I'm asking if it can document a trading business and prepare reports for accountants and ATO purposes?


----------



## debtfree (25 May 2020)

Skate said:


> *Other ASF members*
> If Share Trade Tracker was made available to all ASF members for 180 days (6 months) free use would members take up the offer giving ample time to evaluate the program?
> Let me know if it's worthy to organise.
> 
> Skate.




Hi @Skate,

Could you please put my name down to try out the Share Trade Tracker for 6months if you are able to organise it. I appreciate your efforts to bring this offer to us ASF members, thank you.


----------



## TraderJimmy (15 September 2020)

@Skate I'm researching trade tracking options - did this trial ever get legs?


----------



## Skate (15 September 2020)

TraderJimmy said:


> @Skate I'm researching trade tracking options - did this trial ever get legs?




@TraderJimmy, there was a lack of interest in the offer. A free trial is still available.

Share Trade Trackers offers a "Free 15 Day Trial" with No Payment or Credit Card required. 
https://xlautomation.com.au/excel-spreadsheets/buy/share-trade-tracker-free-trial

Skate.


----------



## Linus van Pelt (20 November 2020)

Hi All,

Just updating this thread in case anyone finds this thread via search.

As of 09 Nov 2020 support of Share Trade Tracker has ended and it is no longer for sale.  For those who have STT, it will continue to work in perpetuity, or until it doesn't  

In my opinion, it would be nice if the STT developer donated STT to the community in an unsupported state, with the option for paid support if you really needed new features. 

Since Skate has a relationship with the developer, perhaps he could make that happen, or at least comment further on license issues now that STT has been discontinued.

Below is the email I received from the developer of STT on 03 Nov 2020:



> After 9 years and hundreds of releases we are sad to announce that Share Trade Tracker will no longer be offered for sale on the XLAutomation website. While the product is considered a worthwhile tool by many of our dedicated users we have been unable to attract a sufficient number of subscribers to make the continued development and support a profitable activity for our business.
> 
> What does this mean for you as an active subscriber to Share Trade Tracker ?
> 
> ...


----------

